# Novo Nordisk’s Cycle for Cities Changing Diabetes – 16th to 22nd June 2019



## Matt Cycle (Dec 17, 2018)

Detailed info is a little scarce at the moment but it's the equivalent of Pedal for 7 this year.  The ride is over a week and starts in Leicester and finishes at the Olympic Park in Stratford.  If it's anything like this year then the daily rides are around 75-90 miles.  You can join for one day or as many as you like.  It's not all pro style riders either as there were 3 'speed' levels but the minimum required was an average of 10mph over the distance.  Lots of stops and just a really good day(s) with the chance to ride with TNN riders and other diabetics.  

I'll update it when I find out more but it gives you plenty of notice to get your training in.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 18, 2018)

Matt Cycle said:


> I'll update it when I find out more but it gives you plenty of notice to get your training in.


Hope Santa brings me those stabilisers for Christmas!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Dec 18, 2018)

Northerner said:


> Hope Santa brings me those stabilisers for Christmas!



Never too late to learn, honestly it's not difficult.  Great form of transport especially if you don't drive and in Harrogate for 2019 you've got Stage 2 of the Tour de Yorkshire and the World Championships in September. 

https://www.cyclinguk.org/case-study/alicias-story-teaching-adult-ride-bike


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 18, 2018)

Matt Cycle said:


> Never too late to learn, honestly it's not difficult.  Great form of transport especially if you don't drive and in Harrogate for 2019 you've got Stage 2 of the Tour de Yorkshire and the World Championships in September.
> 
> https://www.cyclinguk.org/case-study/alicias-story-teaching-adult-ride-bike


Gets you out in the fresh air too Matt


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 26, 2019)

I have signed up for the last day. Its my birthday 22 June.  53yrs of T1 ! All it says is approx. 67mile from Amersham. Mad ?


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jan 26, 2019)

HOBIE said:


> I have signed up for the last day. Its my birthday 22 June.  53yrs of T1 ! All it says is approx. 67mile from Amersham. Mad ?



Brilliant.   You'll have to get the training in now.  You can relax a little bit as the distances are in km so the last day is 67km which is just over 40 miles and a nice flattish gradient - you end up at the Olympic Park in Stratford, East London.  I had an email yesterday with the details from Claire, one of the ladies at Novo Nordisk involved in organising it and who gave me a lift back from Stoke last year.

https://www.pieevents.co.uk/events/novo-nordisks-cycle-for-cities-16th-to-22nd-june-2019/

First choice I've gone for the Buxton to Liverpool stage (day 2, Monday).  I'm not far from Buxton so getting to the start is not a problem and I can get the train back from Liverpool.  My second choice was day 1 on the Sunday Leicester to Buxton.  Looking forward to it.


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 26, 2019)

Thanks Matt. I thought it was in Miles not KM. I am pleased. Going out tomorrow for a practice


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 26, 2019)

I was very impressed with the team last year & can remember them blowing the tyres up before they set off. We all thought there was a bomb going off when the tyre exploded  very loud.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jan 27, 2019)

HOBIE said:


> I was very impressed with the team last year & can remember them blowing the tyres up before they set off. We all thought there was a bomb going off when the tyre exploded  very loud.



They're very good.  Everyone's bikes are checked (and adjusted if necessary) before setting off.  Each group leader can do running repairs if required or they can call on backup from the van if needed.  Is that you from last year (4th photo) helping check the bikes in Sunderland? 

https://www.teamnovonordisk.com/pedal-7-day-1-sunderland-masham/


----------



## Matt Cycle (Mar 21, 2019)

Got my confirmation that I'm booked on day 2.  The routes and distances appear to have changed though.  Day 2 is now Pott Shrigley (other side of Macclesfield) to Liverpool and is 140.4 km (87 miles).  Elevation doesn't seem too bad on day 2 but day 1 looks a bit of a killer for climbing.  @HOBIE - day 7 is now 45km (28 miles) Watford to Stratford and fairly flat, still need to get your training in. 

Fantastic day(s) for anyone thinking of doing it.  Get to ride with TNN and other diabetics, minimum average speed of 10mph, plenty of stops....time to get your applications in.


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 21, 2019)

Thanks Matt. I will have to get a new bike. Have my suns to stretch me legs but not the same when its not yours. On the 22nd of June I will be 53yrs of T1. party time if I do it. Try & stop me !


----------



## Matt Cycle (Apr 22, 2019)

Getting closer!  Email from pie events (the company running it for Novo Nordisk) and you're too late if you haven't booked and wanted to go on it as it's booked up now.  Probably just applies to me and Hobie then.  Anyone else?  The routes have been tweaked again and day 2 is now Pott Shrigley to The Wirral with the distance dropping to 132km (82 miles).  I'll have to sort out the logistics near the time.  Registration required with pie events (personal and medical details etc) before this Friday 26/4/19.  Day riders are also getting an exclusive jersey to wear on the ride.  Make sure you get your measurements correct.


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 22, 2019)

I too got an email from Pie, But it would not let me respond to it. I have emailed the leader & hope she gets back to me. Looking forward to it. If you go on the web to look for it This Site comes up.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Apr 22, 2019)

HOBIE said:


> I too got an email from Pie, But it would not let me respond to it. I have emailed the leader & hope she gets back to me. Looking forward to it. If you go on the web to look for it This Site comes up.



Hopefully you can get it sorted.  They're pretty good at these things.  I copy and pasted the link in the email into my browser and it brought a form up that I filled in and submitted.  Clicking the link on its own didn't work. It does say "if you are having problems registering please try another browser, private mode or incognito and try a laptop rather than a phone."


----------

